# The Sage Temp Control Milk Jug



## Big Denzil III (8 mo ago)

Has anyone used The Sage Temp Control Milk Jug (as bought as an accessory) in place of the milk jug that comes with the Bambino Plus? Does the automatic steaming function work properly with it?
Thx


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Not an answer to your question but I (for some strange reason) have acquired 3 milk jugs!
One has come with the Bambino Plus (still in its box).
The second one a 420ml Barista & Co The Barista Essential Core Milk Jug (in Black) which is my go to milk jug. Bought from Amazon.
The third was a Milk Thermometer and 600ml Frother Jug, again off Amazon. Currently using this as my drip/flush jug and don't bother with the thermometer much now as I have trained my hands to the temp I want the milk at (ish).


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Oh and as a reply to your question, I would think that any steel jug you use on the Bambino Plus will work as long as you cover the temp sensor on the drip tray.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Big Denzil III said:


> Has anyone used The Sage Temp Control Milk Jug (as bought as an accessory) in place of the milk jug that comes with the Bambino Plus? Does the automatic steaming function work properly with it?
> Thx


I have one, albeit with a Barista Pro.

There's no "Temp Control" -it's the standard Sage steel jug with a 5-segment temperature sensitive plastic strip embedded in one side.So it's work fine with the Bambino auto steaming, but it doesn't seem that it'll add anything to the steaming process.

I use it frequently, and it works OK. My major criticism is that in anything other than very good light, the colour changes in the sensor strip aren't that visible. A minor gripe, because otherwise it does a good job of replacing the milk thermometer I used to use.


----------

